# If the babies are three weeks, is it safe to re breed?



## Cuttlefishherder (May 5, 2011)

We have three week old NZ+REX cross babies, theres only two, but will they be ready to be weaned by the time the next litter is born if we re-breed now?

We dont want to rush her in to another pregnancy, but we want to know if she is going to continue to have tiny litters.


----------



## brentr (May 5, 2011)

There are several good threads on here (a little older) regarding this topic.  There's a lot of variation in thought on this.  Some folks wean at 4 weeks, some are adamant that bunnies shouldn't be weaned until 7+ weeks.  I've weaned litters at 4 weeks with no problems. If your little rabbits are eating well on their own, my opinion is that you can re breed your doe.  Keep her litter with her until about 2 weeks prior to kindle date.  That gives her a drying up period and some rest before she has the next litter.

Good luck with whatever course you choose!


----------



## hollandloplover (May 8, 2011)

Yes it is you can re-breed at 2 wks so the doe will have 1 wk vacation time.


----------



## Lizzie098 (May 9, 2011)

Yes, I would say that should be fine. As long as the mother is in good condition! For me, every rabbit is diffferent, if my mommy seems really run down I will not rebreed her for a month, or untill she looks like she is good and healthy!! Good luck!!!


----------



## doubled (May 9, 2011)

I would never do it but you can breed a doe the same week she kindles, I leave the kits in for 6 weeks, I rebreed at the 4 week mark, that way she has 2 weeks to rest before she kindles again, I keep a watch on the does for signs of stress, very seldom have any issues.


----------

